# Rolex Oysterdate Problem



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

:schmoll: Yesterday, having a posh meeting to go to at work, I got out my Oysterdate precision, gave it a wind, tried to set the date and time and out came the winding stem.

Is this a massive problem or a relatively easy fix, before I start talking to the Rolex approved watch guy in London.

Thanks in advance

Ong


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Have a word with Steve Burrage at Rytetime, he should be able to sort it for you.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It will depend on whether or not the stem is broken, in which case you will need the Rolex part and I don't know how easy that would be to get for a non-approved watch repairer


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> It will depend on whether or not the stem is broken, in which case you will need the Rolex part and I don't know how easy that would be to get for a non-approved watch repairer


Still worth contacting Steve first, he managed to find a genuine new thread Rolex tube & crown for my black Tudor Oyster-Prince which would probably have cost shed loads of money from Rolex :sweatdrop:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks to all. I will get Steve on the case next week.

Kind regards

Ong



mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > It will depend on whether or not the stem is broken, in which case you will need the Rolex part and I don't know how easy that would be to get for a non-approved watch repairer
> ...


----------

